# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  cartella iscrizione a ruolo

## serman

Mi perviene da Equitalia cartella iscrizione a ruolo sanzione (30%!) + interessi per ritardato pagamento 2° acconto Irpef 2007.Senza aver mai ricevuto in precedenza comunicazione di irregolarità.
La scadenza era 30/11/2007, il pagamento è stato fatto il 30/09/2008 (quindi entro i termini Dichiarazione 2007) avvalendomi del ravvedimento lungo e pagando sanzione e interessi previsti.
Mi pare una "cartella pazza" che ne pensate ?
Ciao.

----------


## Niccolò

> Mi perviene da Equitalia cartella iscrizione a ruolo sanzione (30%!) + interessi per ritardato pagamento 2° acconto Irpef 2007.Senza aver mai ricevuto in precedenza comunicazione di irregolarità.
> La scadenza era 30/11/2007, il pagamento è stato fatto il 30/09/2008 (quindi entro i termini Dichiarazione 2007) avvalendomi del ravvedimento lungo e pagando sanzione e interessi previsti.
> Mi pare una "cartella pazza" che ne pensate ?
> Ciao.

  Boh, bisognerebbe vedere cartella, dichiarazione e F24.

----------


## serman

> Boh, bisognerebbe vedere cartella, dichiarazione e F24.

  La cartella indica cod.4105 sanzione tardivo versamento,4110 interessi tardivo versamento.
La dichiarazione riporta tra gli acconti versati anche il 2° acconto Irpef
l'F24 riporta i cod.4034-8901-1989
Che altro occorre?

----------


## Niccolò

> La cartella indica cod.4105 sanzione tardivo versamento,4110 interessi tardivo versamento.
> La dichiarazione riporta tra gli acconti versati anche il 2° acconto Irpef
> l'F24 riporta i cod.4034-8901-1989
> Che altro occorre?

  Messa così, occorre solo andare in Agenzia a farsela annullare.

----------


## dott.Consiglia Buonomano

> Messa così, occorre solo andare in Agenzia a farsela annullare.

  Biosgna verificare se nella cartella di pagamento si fa riferimento ad un precedente atto di accertamento inviato dall'agenzia delle entrate.
se così non fosse allora si potrebbe impugnare la cartella. Contribuenti.it - LO SPORTELLO DEL CONTRIBUENTE ®

----------


## serman

> Biosgna verificare se nella cartella di pagamento si fa riferimento ad un precedente atto di accertamento inviato dall'agenzia delle entrate.
> se così non fosse allora si potrebbe impugnare la cartella. Contribuenti.it - LO SPORTELLO DEL CONTRIBUENTE ®

  Ottima considerazione. Nessun accertamento è pervenuto e nessun avviso bonario di irregolarità. E accaduto questo: La cartella è indirizzata al vecchio domicilio di 4 anni fà, ed è stata ricevuta dal portiere dello stabile.Solo fortuitamente ne siamo venuti  in possesso, considerando anche che in dichiarazione Unico del 2007 è stato indicata la nuova residenza in altro Comune ci sono senz'altro gli estremi per impugnare la cartella stessa. Ma tenuto conto che si tratta di errore del controllo automatizzato dell'AdE, quale strada conviene seguire?

----------


## ZLATAN72

> Ottima considerazione. Nessun accertamento è pervenuto e nessun avviso bonario di irregolarità. E accaduto questo: La cartella è indirizzata al vecchio domicilio di 4 anni fà, ed è stata ricevuta dal portiere dello stabile.Solo fortuitamente ne siamo venuti  in possesso, considerando anche che in dichiarazione Unico del 2007 è stato indicata la nuova residenza in altro Comune ci sono senz'altro gli estremi per impugnare la cartella stessa. Ma tenuto conto che si tratta di errore del controllo automatizzato dell'AdE, quale strada conviene seguire?

  Io , per casi del genere , telefonando al 848800444 e appurando che si tratta di mancato abbinamento  di ravvedimento operoso regolarmente eseguito, ho ottenuto lo sgravio della cartella , tranquillamente . Ciao.

----------


## Niccolò

> Biosgna verificare se nella cartella di pagamento si fa riferimento ad un precedente atto di accertamento inviato dall'agenzia delle entrate.
> se così non fosse allora si potrebbe impugnare la cartella. Contribuenti.it - LO SPORTELLO DEL CONTRIBUENTE ®

  Così non contesti la sanzione ma il suo ammontare. 
Se la cartella si fonda su un versamento ravveduto, è sufficiente far collegare il ravvedimento e in 5 minuti il problema si chiude.

----------


## alebellone

> Io , per casi del genere , telefonando al 848800444 e appurando che si tratta di mancato abbinamento  di ravvedimento operoso regolarmente eseguito, ho ottenuto lo sgravio della cartella , tranquillamente . Ciao.

  oppure se non vuoi perdere tempo al telefono utilizzando il sistema CIVIS :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## serman

Sempre sulla questione.
Sono stato all'AdE e consegnando l'F24 con il ravvedimento  il funzionario constatando un errore sul calcolo degli interessi di circa 16  ha detto che il ravvedimento non è accettato e che quindi applicheranno la sanzione per intero!
Ma è lecito tutto questo? :Mad:

----------


## MrDike

> Sempre sulla questione.
> Sono stato all'AdE e consegnando l'F24 con il ravvedimento  il funzionario constatando un errore sul calcolo degli interessi di circa 16  ha detto che il ravvedimento non è accettato e che quindi applicheranno la sanzione per intero!
> Ma è lecito tutto questo?

  Vorrei precisare che, in materia di *"accertamento, art. 36-bis DPR 600/73, avvisi bonari"*, la comunicazione dell'esito del controllo della dichiarazione è obbligatoria ed ha come fine quello di anticipare il contraddittorio (di solito presente nella fase contenziosa giurisdizionale) alla fase procedimentale di determinazione della pretesa. La mancata comunicazione costituisce vizio di annullabilità dell'atto e più precisamente vizio derivante da violazione di legge _(CTP Cosenza, sentenza del 1° Luglio 2008 n. 306)_ e che l'omissione della notificazione di un atto presupposto costituisce vizio procedurale che comporta la nullità dell'atto consequenziale notificato _(ex multis, Cass., SS.UU., sentenza del 4 Marzo 2008 n. 5791)_.

----------


## serman

> Vorrei precisare che, in materia di *"accertamento, art. 36-bis DPR 600/73, avvisi bonari"*, la comunicazione dell'esito del controllo della dichiarazione è obbligatoria ed ha come fine quello di anticipare il contraddittorio (di solito presente nella fase contenziosa giurisdizionale) alla fase procedimentale di determinazione della pretesa. La mancata comunicazione costituisce vizio di annullabilità dell'atto e più precisamente vizio derivante da violazione di legge _(CTP Cosenza, sentenza del 1° Luglio 2008 n. 306)_ e che l'omissione della notificazione di un atto presupposto costituisce vizio procedurale che comporta la nullità dell'atto consequenziale notificato _(ex multis, Cass., SS.UU., sentenza del 4 Marzo 2008 n. 5791)_.

  Il problema è che all'AdE risulta inviata la raccomandata dell'avviso bonario e, anche se mai ricevuta da noi,mi rispondono che per loro non sussiste mancata comunicazione. E allora?

----------


## MrDike

> Il problema è che all'AdE risulta inviata la raccomandata dell'avviso bonario e, anche se mai ricevuta da noi,mi rispondono che per loro non sussiste mancata comunicazione. E allora?

  Che esibiscano la ricevuta della raccomandata in originale, altrimenti sono solo chiacchiere. Le stampate a video non hanno alcun valore probante. 
Hai due alternative per richiederla: 
1. Tramite istanza di accesso formale agli atti amministrativi. 
2. In sede di contenzioso con istanza in via istruttoria.

----------


## serman

> Che esibiscano la ricevuta della raccomandata in originale, altrimenti sono solo chiacchiere. Le stampate a video non hanno alcun valore probante. 
> Hai due alternative per richiederla: 
> 1. Tramite istanza di accesso formale agli atti amministrativi. 
> 2. In sede di contenzioso con istanza in via istruttoria.

  Risposta dell'Ade :" La raccomandata tornata indietro per compiuta giacenza
è come se fosse stata consegnata"  :Frown:

----------


## MrDike

> Risposta dell'Ade :" La raccomandata tornata indietro per compiuta giacenza
> è come se fosse stata consegnata"

  Siamo d'accordo, ma la cartolina nella sua forma cartacea dove sta??? A me è capitato di dover ricostruire l'iter di alcune notifiche ed in taluni casi la cartolina era stata smarrita... vedi un po'...

----------


## serman

> Siamo d'accordo, ma la cartolina nella sua forma cartacea dove sta??? A me è capitato di dover ricostruire l'iter di alcune notifiche ed in taluni casi la cartolina era stata smarrita... vedi un po'...

  Ho interpellato l'Ufficio Postale mi confermano,mostrandomi la traccia del Contact Center, che la raccomandata è stata "lavorata" in zona poi inoltrata a Roma CMP poi a Milano CMP infine a Pavia SIN.Tutto nell'arco dei 30giorni canonici e quindi restituita al mittente.
Mi pare che non ho nessuna possibilità di dipanare la matassa e che in fondo l'AdE se ne freghi della contestazione.

----------


## MrDike

> Ho interpellato l'Ufficio Postale mi confermano,mostrandomi la traccia del Contact Center, che la raccomandata è stata "lavorata" in zona poi inoltrata a Roma CMP poi a Milano CMP infine a Pavia SIN.Tutto nell'arco dei 30giorni canonici e quindi restituita al mittente.
> Mi pare che non ho nessuna possibilità di dipanare la matassa e che in fondo l'AdE se ne freghi della contestazione.

  Ti consiglio di fare comunque istanza di accesso formale all'AdE per essere ammesso alla visione dell'avviso bonario e delle eventuali e presunte notifiche, nonché di tutta la documentazione allegata al medesimo ed estrarne copia. 
Normativa di riferimento:  artt. 22 e 25 della Legge 7 Agosto 1990 n. 241 e artt. 2 e 6 del D.P.R. 12 Aprile 2006 n. 184.

----------


## serman

> Ti consiglio di fare comunque istanza di accesso formale all'AdE per essere ammesso alla visione dell'avviso bonario e delle eventuali e presunte notifiche, nonché di tutta la documentazione allegata al medesimo ed estrarne copia. 
> Normativa di riferimento:  artt. 22 e 25 della Legge 7 Agosto 1990 n. 241 e artt. 2 e 6 del D.P.R. 12 Aprile 2006 n. 184.

  Ti ringrazio.

----------


## fabioalessandro

da come ho capito e l'ade di pavia giusto?
ti avviso che mi è capitata una cosa simile
loro dicevano che avevano fatto la compiuta giacenza
poi quando ho chiesto di visionare i due e dico due cartoncini verdi sono caduti dal pero (come si dice al nord)
non avevano ne il primo ne il secondo cartoncino
morale della favola.....il mio cliente ha pagato lo stesso  :Big Grin: 
non ha voluto ricorrere

----------


## serman

> da come ho capito e l'ade di pavia giusto?
> ti avviso che mi è capitata una cosa simile
> loro dicevano che avevano fatto la compiuta giacenza
> poi quando ho chiesto di visionare i due e dico due cartoncini verdi sono caduti dal pero (come si dice al nord)
> non avevano ne il primo ne il secondo cartoncino
> morale della favola.....il mio cliente ha pagato lo stesso 
> non ha voluto ricorrere

  Non l'AdE di Pavia, ma il centro postale PV PAVIA SIN.
Ha fatto il giro d'Italia! :Cool:

----------

